# Tomorrow nights supper



## reinman (Apr 15, 2009)

Kids come tomorrow night for supper, so thought I'd make a pizza fattie.

Started with 1 pound of venison and 1 pound of pork sausage. We make some hot Italian brats so I added that recipe to the meat. Fennel, cayenne, Kosher salt, black pepper, and garlic. When we make brats we also add crushed red pepper, but I thought I'd leave that out since they get a little hot and my daughters don't like it too hot. As far as I'm concerned, when I feel those beads of sweat on top of that old bald head, I have them just right.



Added pizza sauce, pepperoni, red peppers, and onions. Have a daughter that won't eat mushrooms so I left those off.



Next came the cheese. Used Mozzeralla, and had some Parmesan, so I thought I'd throw that in too.



For a minute I thought I'd gone too far, but I was able to get it rolled up and sealed. though I have to admit it feels a little squishy with all the pizza sauce in it. I decided to add some clothes pins to the end to keep it good and tight till tomorrow.



I've got a question. I've seen a couple people have put a crust around it and baked it. Have you just put it back in the smoker, or did you put it in the oven. And how long did you bake it.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice looking fattie.  Going to be good


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks tasty.  Be sure to let us know the results.

I've never wrapped mine, but like you, have seen it done.  I'm pretty certain that you'd have to do that part in the oven.


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## fire it up (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking pretty good reinman!
I assume you could put it back in the smoker to bake, but I don't know that I have seen that done.  I would say to just bake in the regular oven to be safe.  Also, make sure you cool the fattie some before wrapping it in the dough.
Bit of advice that could help with the squishyness and I know it makes it easier for me to roll them is cut up the veggies.  If they are cooked they obviously get softer, but something like a whole pepper ring would have some resistance to it when raw.
Just my couple of pennies...02.
Good luck, let us know how everyone loved it.


----------



## reinman (Apr 15, 2009)

We'll do the oven then with the bake and just give it enough time to get the crust brown.

I'll try cutting the veggies more next time. I thought it might have been too much pizza sauce that made it extra squishy.


----------



## rivet (Apr 15, 2009)

Love it so far! The venison in it makes it sound great~ I'm with you on the red pepper flakes / beads of sweat on the forehead thing. Gotta have some kick to it! Keep us posted...............


----------



## reinman (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh how I long for the days when they beaded up on my forehead instead of on top of my head. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Took it out of the smoker a little while ago. Got done sooner then I thought. Might be because I made myself a portable windbreak.

Had a little cheese leak out, but considering how full I had it, I'm surprised it wasn't worse. It's cooling off on a rack right now, and I'll make up some pizza crust and put it in there in a bit. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 15, 2009)

Didn't mean that the squishyness was from the peppers and not the sauce, I'm sure the sauce added to it I was just offering up the bit of advice on the veggies because left whole and rolled (depending on veggies themselves) they don't usually help the tightness, Hope I clarified myself a bit better.  Can't wait to see the final pics.  
Remember to let her rest a bit before you cut into it, otherwise a lot of the ingredients could run out onto your cutting board.


----------



## reinman (Apr 16, 2009)

Well got it out of the smoker in one piece. Had a bit of leakage, but not too bad.



Here she is after I baked the crust for a bit. Even without the crushed red peppers it was a bit spicy. Might back off some of the pepper next time.


----------



## alx (Apr 16, 2009)

That looks excellent.The smoke ring and then dough crust is great combo..Thanks for Q-view.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 16, 2009)

Great looking fattie reinman.

Good job outta you!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 16, 2009)

That is nice, the crust makes you just want to pick it up and start eating like a hoagie.  
The pink ring gives it that beautiful and delicious appeal.
Great job, and points to you my friend.


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, that looked great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## reinman (Apr 16, 2009)

The only thing that disappoints me on the pizza fattie, is the lost pizza sauce. I assume it's all absorbed into the meat, though by the color of the cheese it may have absorbed some too. You can taste it and know it's there, or it was there at one time, but you can't see it.

I'm thinking Mexican for the next one.


----------



## bayoubear (Apr 16, 2009)

ok ok ok, im sufficiently motivated to go thaw out some meat. fatty for supper tonight.


----------

